# Looking to rent for 2 months



## akshay_bajaj (Jun 26, 2012)

Hi , I was wondering if someone could help.. I'm looking to rent an apartment in Cairo ... Preferably central ... Could someone suggest some area and avg rent in that area ... Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Quick Ben (May 18, 2012)

akshay_bajaj said:


> Hi , I was wondering if someone could help.. I'm looking to rent an apartment in Cairo ... Preferably central ... Could someone suggest some area and avg rent in that area ... Thanks
> 
> I have been looking for flat in Zamalek a posh area not far from centre cheapest i saw for long term rent was 350,000 EGP, 600,000 EGP is more typical and the sky is the limit for luxury expat place. This is an expensive area however so you can get cheaper elsewhere.
> 
> ...


----------



## cutiepie (Mar 14, 2009)

Quick Ben said:


> akshay_bajaj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi , I was wondering if someone could help.. I'm looking to rent an apartment in Cairo ... Preferably central ... Could someone suggest some area and avg rent in that area ... Thanks
> ...


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

cutiepie said:


> Quick Ben said:
> 
> 
> > You could buy apartments/villas for that price ....... ease off the 0's!  think you mean between 3,500le and 6,000le!! WOW thats expensive for average 1 bed apartment long term...?! Cairo seems much more expensive than El Gouna/ Sharm/ Hurghada/ Alex? You could easily rent villas with pools in these areas for 6,000le and much less?! 3,000/ 3,500le would easily get you a good 2bed apartment in good and central locations in any of these areas.
> ...


----------



## Quick Ben (May 18, 2012)

Guilty as charged extra zeros sorry its been a long day! Cheapest was 3500 egp 6000 was typical. These are prices for 2 bedroom in Zamalek seen in the last 2 weeks.

Zamalek is just expensive if you cross the bridge and leave the island prices are immediately about 30% lower


----------

